# HO Wheel Presses



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Hey guys --

Looking for real world experience with wheel presses. I am in the market for a new wheel press as the cheap one I have now has let me down for the final time, and all wheel mounting has ceased here until a quality replacement can be found. 

There's a couple things I am looking for - 1) The press should have some method of squaring up the rim securely while in the process of rolling the axle into the rim. Also, 2) I specifically would like a press that accepts vintage AFX wheels and their modern day RRR reproductions

I know there are different styles of press out there, and the ones with the removable plug for the wheel side are the ones I have been looking at (specifically RTHO, Scale Engineering & JW's). However, before committing dollars to this I'd like to hear opinions on these models - as well as other models out there in HO land - from folks who have them in their hands and use them regularly.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

My personal experience with RTHO & Scale Engineering is that they make great tools, that work the way they should every time and last. There may be cheaper, but I dont think you can buy better. I have had mine for over 4 years, no problem with any of them.

Boosted


----------



## neorules (Oct 20, 2006)

I have had the Scale Engineering pusher and puller units for a number of years now and I can assure you it is of the highest quality available as well as fulfilling all the needs you spoke of. Buy and you will have no regrets.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Same puller press for AFX?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

I use the RT-HO press which uses interchangable anvils, I have a complete set of those.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Rich ..... do all the anvils come with or separate? Oh and I'll ask for the heck of it. Are there anvils that'll do a good job on , all the AFX rigs, including TOMY, and Racemasters?


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The RT-HO press comes with a 0.198 inch anvil, there are six other sizes from 0.125 to 0.305. The press should work with any wheel that you mentioned. The anvils are intended to work best with dished wheels. For wheels that are not dished I can use a drill blank to keep the wheel centered. The anvils have holes drilled right through them.


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

Ok Rich ..... next the obvious question. Who do I get from?


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Rt-ho.com


----------



## RjAFX (Oct 26, 2014)

wheelszk said:


> Rt-ho.com



Cool, thanks.


----------



## Paul R (Nov 3, 2009)

I have the Scale Engineering press and the full set of adapters. Very well made and I am happy with it. I have tools from RT-HO that I am very happy with as well. Two very good vendors.


----------

